
At Schwab, your voice is your password - te
Just received this email from Schwab:<p>&quot;&quot;&quot;
As a leader in the financial services industry, Charles Schwab &amp; Co., Inc. is pleased to introduce our voice ID service.1 Whether you want to use our automated phone service or speak with a Financial Professional, our voice ID service is one of the fastest and most convenient ways to securely identify yourself over the phone.<p>How does our voice ID service work?
Our voice ID service replaces personal identification numbers2 (PINs) and personal questions with the security of your unique voice. This new service authenticates you based on your unique voiceprint, using different behavioral and physical characteristics combined to produce unique voice patterns for every individual.<p>Once enrolled in our voice ID service, you can be authenticated just by speaking one simple phrase: “At Schwab, my voice is my password.”
&quot;&quot;&quot;
_______________<p>I&#x27;m unfamiliar with the technology behind this.  I wonder what the probability of a false positive is.  False negatives would also be annoying.  Until I learn more about it, I think I&#x27;ll stick with my verbal passphrase.
======
Spoom
The problem with biometrics is the inability to change them if need be. So
what's to prevent someone from recording your voice (potentially under duress)
and using that to authenticate in the future? I won't be using this,
especially with a system that transacts money.

------
27182818284
I've seen a real-life example where someone got access to one of these systems
by pretending to be a librarian calling about lost books. The keywords they
needed were in the titles of fake and real books so after the call ended they
re-cut the audio and it worked.

------
byoung2
Can you see if it can be tricked by a recording or your voice?

~~~
dakrisht
This reminds me of Sneakers.

"My voice is my passport. Verify me."

[http://youtu.be/-zVgWpVXb64](http://youtu.be/-zVgWpVXb64)

------
saraal1925
I am ready

